# Home Visit needed in Brandywine, Maryland....



## gretasgifttome (Jul 26, 2003)

...for German Shepherd Rescue of Central Alabama. Please PM me if you think you may can help.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Please send me your email and I will put a note out to our volunteer group list. We may have someone in that area.

Lea


----------

